# Need help with GERD, IBS-C, and SIBO



## Guido (Sep 9, 2018)

I have been battling GERD for years. After being on a PPI for quite a while, my symptoms worsened, then was diagnosed with IBS-C and SIBO, being hydrogen positive and fructose intolerant. I have been on keto, and low FODMAP diet, but nothing seems to help. I took a short course of rifaxamin, but the side effects were horrible. Any suggestions?


----------



## braeseven (Jan 12, 2017)

I have a similar thing going on. Have you tried a stool softener or something to increase regular output? I find my gerd worsens if I get even a little backed up.

By the way, 67 views and no replies? I think I might be looking for other places for online help.


----------



## jessicaj00 (Sep 17, 2018)

how long have you been following the low fodmap diet? that usually should help 'deal' your symptoms over time, do you have a dietician to help you? also, do you know what caused your sibo to begin with?


----------



## braeseven (Jan 12, 2017)

Funny, I saw a doctor once who called SIBO an 'internet thing'. I'm always reading the same story: "i've seen x number of doctors and they can't/won't tell me what's going on", or in many cases, the doctors make the problem worse by prescribing band-aid medications. My story isn't much different. Even the digestive specialist I was sent to told me that, by touch, what seem to be my small intestines are actually my stomach muscles. Like, why don't they just say upfront 'we're getting paid to not help you so you might as well not bother.' Would save a lot of time.


----------



## Zoltar (May 21, 2010)

Low fodmap won't help much if its Sibo. Fast Tract/Gaps/SCD is what you'll need along with an antimicrobial (Garlic Oil Capsules are a good one and don't contain fodmap). Also if your taking any acid reducing meds you should take l Reuteri drops for as long as your on them (been studies to show they prevent SIBO in patients on PPIS or H2 BLOCKERS)


----------



## biswh (Apr 14, 2019)

How are Garlic oil capsules not FODMAP if garlic is a fodmap?


----------



## Zoltar (May 21, 2010)

The oil doesn't contain fodmaps, must be a certain component within whole garlic that has it in.


----------

